# OpenLDAP



## Guitar (Mar 25, 2013)

Anybody here familiar with setting up OpenLDAP? I'm trying to set it up right now, and it's proving to be a royal PITA. There are no specific guides out there for it and the ones that are out there are all different from each other. I've pieced together a configuration that should work from the things I've read, but the main issue I'm running into is I am getting the error message 

 ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)

I get this when I do the ldapadd command or the ldapsearch command. Any insight on this? The log I have set in slapd.conf apparently isn't logging (set to log in /var/log/ldap.log so I can't see anything there. Slapd service is started, I've started and stopped it multiple times.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2013)

have you tried samba5? i hear it has a much better ldap interface built in.


----------

